# Dual mainline with 30" radius



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

I am pre planning my benchwork on a 12x33' layout and I am going with minimum 30" radius on the mainline. About half of it is going to be dual track, so on a 30" radius curve, what would be a good radius for the inside? maybe 26-27" or so? I run some 89' auto decks and such, but they are the longest. Scale is HO by the way.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My parallel tracks are set at ~2.5" apart and I don't have any problem with clearance.

Maybe make a small section of the dual radii that you can put your long cars on to test.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

HO typically runs with a 2" separation on the straits of the main and 2 1/2" on the curves.
So if your outside main is 30" radius, then your inside run would be 28" Radius.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Based on what you said NIMT, wouldn't the inner be 27.5"?


----------

